# My Review of Mediterranee Paradise not posted



## Daverock (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi,

Almost a week ago I submitted a review of the above and have checked the French section and cannot find it.  Moderator, is this is not your purview, please advise me who I should contact.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2009)

Reviews are actually read by a real person and take additional time to be posted - if it's not posted within another week, please go to the reviews for that area and send the review Mgr. listed there, a pm.


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 25, 2009)

Daverock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Almost a week ago I submitted a review of the above and have checked the French section and cannot find it.  Moderator, is this is not your purview, please advise me who I should contact.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
The moderator of the forum in not necessarily the person who posts reviews.
In the European section I moderate the forum but KeithT posts the reviews.
If he has received it he will post shortly, if he has not done so already


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm back folks.    It's been incredibly busy both at work and home lately and I've hardly been on the site let alone posted up the reviews.  I have posted some today and I have a few more to go to complete the catch up.


----------

